# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Problme de fermeture de session

## Bogeyman

Bonjour,

Aprs avoir fait beaucoup de forum, et avoir cherch autant que je pouvais, je me permet de poster ici:

J'ai windows vista install d'office sur un ordinateur portable Dell

Lors de la fermeture du portable, ce dernier reste bloqu sur "Fermeture de session".


Je pense que cela vient d'un programme qui se bloque. J'ai modifi la cl de vitesse de fermeture dans le registre, mais rien n'y fait, il continue de bloquer.

Si quelqu'un avait une solution  ::): 

Merci d'avance.

----------


## kacxial

"Je pense que cela vient d'un programme qui se bloque. J'ai modifi la cl de vitesse de fermeture dans le registre, mais rien n'y fait, il continue de bloquer."

Je pense pas que modifier la vitesse de fermeture rgle le problme. Vrifie avant de fermer les programmes qui troune en tche de fond.

Tu as peut etre une appli qui mets du temps a se fermer.

As-tu modifi qqch dans la base de registre?

----------


## Bogeyman

La modification de cette cl, tait une des nombreuses solution que j'ai test ( KHey_local_machine/curentversion.... Waytokilltimeout me semble)
Mais l'erreur s'est produit bien avant.

J'ai supprim les programme rcemment install,

Tu les processus 1 par 1  la recherche de celui bloquant la fermeture, j'ai cru un instant un rapport avec la carte graphique (du moins les pilotes ATI, vu qu'en le tuant dans la liste des process, la fermeture se droulait normalement) mais la modification des pilotes n'a rien chang, et cela ne semble plus fonctionner.

L'ordinateur est clean (pas de virus, de spy, ou autre)

Bref, j'avoue ne pas trouver la solution  ce soucis.

----------


## kacxial

Essai avec un autre compte pour voir si ca fait pareil...Si ca ne fait pas pareil c'est peut etre qqch au niveau de ton profil, fai le test...

----------


## Bogeyman

Dj test sous un autre compte, et cela fait exactement la mme chose.

Blocage sur l'cran "fermeture de session". Je vais voir en faisant la liste des proc en court lors de la fermeture (en sachant que je ne lance rien sur le PC autre que ce qui est lanc au dmarrage lors de mes tests) et en les "tuant" un par un, je verrai.

----------


## kacxial

Comme c'est un portable, tu n'aurais pas une option bizarre de fermeture lorsque  tu rab l'cran ou un truc dans le genre qui fou la merde?

----------


## Bogeyman

Non ca ne vient pas de l. Modifi ou pas ca bug toujours autant.


J'avoue tre paum sur ce point l ^^

----------


## Chibouki

msconfig;
service;
uncheck "afficher services microsoft"
uncheck "wireless dell"


redmarrer et voil !

----------


## MobiGeek

J'ai le mme problme avec galement un portable DELL sous Vista.
D'aprs le gars de l'assistance technique, il y aurait bon nombre de clients DELL dans le mme cas. Mais il ne m'a pas dit si l'origine du problme tait formellement identifie.
J'ai pass 1 heure au tl  suivre ses instruction a tenter 6 ou 7 manips, notemment en mode sans chec (o ce mode ne pose aucun problme de fermeture de session), en vain.

J'ai suivi les instruction de Chibouki cites ci-dessus.
J'ai d'abord galr car je ne trouvais pas
"afficher services microsoft"
"wireless dell"
 dcocher.

J'ai juste trouv " Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service" de semblable.
Je l'ai dcoch.
J'ai redmarr (en devant forcer une dernire fois  nouveau).
Ensuite plus aucun problme de fermeture de session !

MERCI !!

----------


## inspecteur

J'avais le mme probleme avec un ordinateur portable Dell que je viens d'acheter. Rsolu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aprs avoir dchoch : " Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service"
redemarrer une premire fois en reboutant, l'ordinateur s'teint  present normalement !

MERCIIIIIIIIIII  ::yaisse2:: 
merci  "developpez.com"
merci  bogeyman pour avoir soulev le probleme
merci infiniment chibouki pour avoir aid mobigeek
et enfin merci mille fois mobigeek pour m'avoir fait vit de chercher " Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service".

En gros merci  tous  ::king::

----------


## alice92

merci les gars pour ces precisions
ma mre a achet un portable dell et elle a eu le mme problme
maintenant le pc s'teint correctement grce  vous !!
encore merci

----------


## maryboul

BONJOUR
DEPUIS PEU, LE 10 MARS 2008, J'AI UN DELL PORTABLE INSPIRON 1721
Hier soir, alors que je redemarrais le systme, la fermeture s'est bloque sur "fermeture session" 
J'ai attendu, attendu, puis j'ai finalement forc l'arret
J'ai rallum toutjours bloqu
J'ai essay de faire mode sans chec, impossible et depuis, j'obtiens;
No Array is defined.... QUI clignote
press CTRL - F to enter fastbuild
or F1
Or F2
Or F5
Je n'arrive  rien
J'ai remarqu une rponse en 2007 qui a eu l'air de bien fonctionner pour une personne qui a rencontr exactement le mme problme, mais j'ai des doutes sur le WIRLESS, j'ai l'impression qu'il vaut mieux que je le laisse activer puisque je travaille en mode WIFI intgr, et par ailleurs, moi j'ai:
WIRLESS 
International Bluetooth
Internal WI FI 
Internal cellular
Wireless Switch
Wi-fi Catcher
Je ne sais pas quoi toucher
Bien sur j'ai pass plus de 2heures avec les techniciens de DELL, qui m'ont fait faire plein de trucs, sans aucun rsultat
Je me retrouve avec un ordinateur qui ne reconnait plus windows et personne ne me trouve la solution
AU SECOURS, AIDEZ MOI

Un grand merci d'avance pour vos rponses miraculmeuses

----------


## caradhras

Mme problme sur un Asus NoteBook A7k series.... Je deviens fou!! Impossible de l'teindre. a reste bloqu sur "Fermeture de session"...

Quelqu'un a une ide de gnie comme pour le dell?

----------


## Flamby38

En gnral un blocage a la fermeture de session c'est un problme rseau. Essaye de dsactiver ton wifi ou ta carte ethernet pour voir si ca vient de l.

----------

